# Facebook



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

any of my buddys from the south carolina forum on facebook? if so get at me i probably post more helpful fishing stuff on there then i do here my full name is adam kuryea not to many people have that for a last name shouldnt have a problem finding me.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

just sent a friend request


----------



## Slabslayer (Nov 16, 2010)

will send a request.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

So did I


----------



## gasmanbucs (Mar 6, 2006)

im on facebook to [email protected]


----------



## Anderson33 (Aug 11, 2011)

Sendin request now. Chris Anderson


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Request sent. I am on there as well.


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

good to have yall as friends on facebook. if anyone ever needs to get ahold of me thats the best way. and if any of yall from out of town are ever here let me know and we will do some fishin.


----------



## kendall (Aug 7, 2010)

hey cutbait i will send a friends request its in my wifes name brenda thanks kendall


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

Just sent too


----------



## crsmith43 (Apr 18, 2009)

Just sent you one...Chipper Smith


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Whats Facebook?


----------



## Khondker (Aug 17, 2012)

I don't have Facebook. I am prohibited to have my own Facebook. I will send a friend request through my wife's Facebook. Her name is Saifun.


----------



## Captainfirebeard (Aug 22, 2014)

Request sent!


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Sent friend request Nick Nichols


----------



## vmiikws (Sep 2, 2019)

There is nobody left on Facebook, everybody migrated to Instagram. Have you tried Instagram? It is a variety of visual information of all types, from private posts to commercial advertisement, and useful link. For me, this way of content presentation is much quicker to percept. I do not waste much time on reading a lot of unnecessary texts in this case, and it attracts me.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

I'm on there: 
Jim Hester I post a lot of fishing related stuff too. I own a tackle business.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Adam, do you live in W VA? Tree service?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

bigjim5589 said:


> Adam, do you live in W VA? Tree service?


That's him...don't think he gets on here anymore... this thread is 8 and a half years old so he might be a bit confused.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

SmoothLures said:


> That's him...don't think he gets on here anymore... this thread is 8 and a half years old so he might be a bit confused.


Oh boy, this getting old sucks! 

I didn't even pay attention to the dates in this post. Thanks Smoothlures for pointing that out!


----------

